# seed city



## risktaker27 (Jan 1, 2013)

anyone ever used seed city or have any info on them thx


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi i have never heard of seedcity risktaker !


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 24, 2013)

hey i was looking at thier website and its is deliver but usa


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 24, 2013)

how much are you willing to spend my friend maybe we can lead you in the right die


----------



## risktaker27 (Feb 3, 2013)

i found a new place i made one order that i got in a week 10 beans. just placed a second order this past thursdy of Nirvana Bubblelicious with the free bee seeds from.. The orijinal sensible seed company
so far so good:headbang2: :headbang2:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Apr 3, 2013)

I found out that Attitude is great , with a lot of info on the strain


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 3, 2013)

I love dealing with Attitude so far. Bought 2 sets of items from them, very quick shipping and nice to deal with.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Apr 5, 2013)

I agree


----------

